# PAID TIPS: www.ZOHANSPORTBET.BLOGSPOT.COM



## zohan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Ben Zohan. I am working as head of international affair at well-known sport equipments company in Israel. My company supplies equipments to many famous sport teams around the globe. It is my job to have good contact & relationship with teams from different sport disciplines. Thus, I have many valuable connections from other regions,ie. southern europe, scandinavian, south america, & so on.

I used to write comments & analysis on some paid service sites as fun. Later, I decide to create my own blog to share more affordable & useful information for all of you. My main goal is to help all punters to beat the bookies. I'll post some comments or previews on matches which I believe are profitable.

For my expertise effort & reliable connections, I just ask little & affordable subscription fee which rates are based on type of service.

My service consists of two categories:
* Exclusive Bet = US$40 per pick.
* Standard Bet = US$50 per week (minimum 2 picks/week). Picks are from major & minor leagues around the world. Subscription fee must be paid before Monday of subscription week.

Purchased picks will be released via email at least 1 hour before the start of the event.

For the beginning, all my picks are verified by BettingAdvice Surveillance Team. If I make a good business, I will subscribe for VerifiedTipsters or VerifyBet to do more professional verification.

For more information, please contact me at benzohan@yahoo.com

Have a nice day!


----------



## zohan (Aug 31, 2009)

*3 weeks Statistics (updated on 29/08/09)*

*Exclusive Bet*
Pick Released: 5 (win 5, void 0, lose 0)
Success Rate: 100%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 186.68%
Profit: +39.10
Average Odds: 1.87

*Standard Bet*
Pick Released: 12 (win 8, void 0, lose 4)
Success Rate: 66.7%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 134.87%
Profit: +33.83
Average Odds: 2.09


----------



## zohan (Sep 4, 2009)

*STANDARD BET 02/09/09 (WIN)*

*Standard Bet 02/09/09 (WIN)*
Bucaspor - Goztepe AS (Turkey Cup)
Pick: UNDER 2.75
Odd: 1.90
Stake: 6/10
Result: 1-0
Profit: +5.40


----------



## zohan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Standard Bet 04/09/09 (VOID)*

Standard Bet 04/09/09 (VOID)
BV Veendam - Helmond Sport (Holland Jupiler League)
Pick: Helmond Sport +0 (AH)
Odds: 2.05
Stake: 6/10
Result: 0-0
Profit: 0


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Standard Bet 05/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 05/09/09 (LOSE)
Boluspor - Kocaelispor (Turkey 1st League)
Pick: Boluspor (1X2)
Odds: 2.00
Stake: 8/10
Result: 2-2
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 05/09/09 (WIN)*

Exclusive Bet 05/09/09 (WIN)
Switzerland - Greece (World Cup 2010 Qualifiers Europe)
Pick: Switzerland -0.25 (AH)
Odds: 1.90 (ladbrokes)
Stake: 9/10
Result: 2-0
Profit: +8.10


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Standard Bet 06/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 06/09/09 (LOSE)
Grosseto - Gallipoli (Italy Serie B)
Pick: Grosseto -0.75 (AH)
Odds: 1.80
Stake: 7/10
Result: 2-2
Profit: -7.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Standard Bet 06/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 06/09/09 (WIN)
Stirling Albion - Dundee (Scotland Challenge Cup)
Pick: Dundee -0.75 (AH)
Odds: 1.92
Stake: 8/10
Result: 1-2
Profit: +3.68


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Standard Bet 06/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 06/09/09 (LOSE)
Altay - Kardemir Karabukspor (Turkey 1st League)
Pick: OVER 2.50 (total goals)
Odds: 1.95
Stake: 7/10
Result: 1-1
Profit: -7.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*4 Weeks Statistics*

*Exclusive Bet*
Pick Released: 6 (win 6, void 0, lose 0)
Success Rate: 100%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 185.81%
Profit: +47.20
Average Odds: 1.88

*Standard Bet*
Pick Released: 18 (win 10, void 1, lose 7)
Success Rate: 55.5%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 115.04%
Profit: +20.91
Average Odds: 2.01


----------



## zohan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 09/09/09 Released!*

Hello!

I would like to inform you that I will release Exclusive Bet tonight.

Exclusive Bet records (updated on 06/09):
16/08 Naftan Novopolock (*WIN*) +8.50
20/08 Atvidabergs OVER 2.5 (*WIN*) +7.38
22/08 Freiburg OVER 2.5 (*WIN*) +7.02
27/08 PAOK +0.5 (*WIN*) +7.65
29/08 Bolton Wanderers OVER 2.5 (*WIN*) +8.55
05/09 Switzerland -0.25 (*WIN*) +8.10

Total Profit: *+47.20*

Please visit my blog for more information.


----------



## scottshapell (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for sharing information


----------



## zohan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Standard Bet 08/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 08/09/09 (LOSE)
Cambridge United - Altrincham (English Blue Square Premier)
Pick: Cambridge United -1.25 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.80
Stake: 8/10
Result: 0-0
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Standard Bet 09/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 09/09/09 (LOSE)
Georgia U21 - Turkey U21 (UEFA European U21 Championship Qualifiers)
Pick: Turkey -1.25 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.83
Stake: 8/10
Result: 4-0
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Standard Bet 09/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 09/09/09 (LOSE)
Bosnia & Herzegovina - Turkey (World Cup 2010 Qualifier Europe)
Pick: OVER 2.50 (total goals)
Odds: 1.80
Stake: 8/10
Result: 1-1
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 09/09/09 (WIN)*

Exclusive Bet 09/09/09 (WIN)
Moldova - Greece (World Cup 2010 Qualifiers Europe)
Pick: UNDER 2.50 (total goals)
Odds: 1.86
Stake: 9/10
Result: 1-1
Profit: +7.74


----------



## zohan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 12/09/09 Released!*

GOOD NEWS!

I would like to inform you that next Exclusive Bet will be released on Saturday.

Exclusive Bet records (updated on 10/09):
16/08 Naftan Novopolock - MTZ Ripo Minsk  Pick: Naftan Novopolock 1.85 2-1 *WIN* +8.50
20/08 Atvidabergs - Landskrona  Pick: OVER 2.5 1.82 4-2 *WIN* +7.38
22/08 Freiburg - Bayer Leverkusen  Pick: OVER 2.5 1.78 0-5 *WIN* +7.02
27/08 Heerenveen - PAOK  Pick: PAOK +0.5 1.85 0-0 *WIN* +7.65
29/08 Bolton Wanderers - Liverpool  Pick: OVER 2.5 1.95 2-3 *WIN* +8.55
05/09 Switzerland - Greece  Pick: Switzerland -0.25 1.90 2-0 *WIN* +8.10
09/09 Moldova - Greece  Pick: UNDER 2.50 1.86 1-1 *WIN* +7.74

Total Profit: *+54.94*

The price is US$40. I expect the payment to reach me before 11.00 GMT (14.00 CET).

For more information, please visit my blog.


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 12/09/09 (LOSE)*

Exclusive Bet 12/09/09 (LOSE)
Livorno - AC Milan (Italy Serie A)
Pick: AC Milan (1X2)
Odds: 1.80
Stake: 9/10
Result: 0-0
Profit: -9.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 12/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 12/09/09 (LOSE)
Hacettepe SK - Boluspor (Turkey 1st League)
Pick: Hacettepe SK +0 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.93
Stake: 8/10
Result: 0-1
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 12/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 12/09/09 (WIN)
Aris Salonika - PAS Giannina (Greece Super League)
Pick: UNDER 2.0 (total goals)
Odds: 1.95
Stake: 7/10
Result: 1-0
Profit: +6.65


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 13/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 13/09/09 (LOSE)
Bursaspor - Fenerbahce (Turkey Super Lig)
Pick: OVER 2.50 (total goals)
Odds: 1.85
Stake: 8/10
Result: 0-1
Profit: -8.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 13/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 13/09/09 (WIN)
Genclerbirligi - Eskisehirspor (Turkey Super Lig)
Pick: OVER 2.25 (total goals)
Odds: 1.81
Stake: 7/10
Result: 2-2
Profit: +5.67


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*5 Weeks Statistics*

Exclusive Bet
Pick Released: 8 (win 7, void 0, lose 1)
Success Rate: 87.5%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 162.93%
Profit: +45.94
Average Odds: 1.85

Standard Bet
Pick Released: 27 (win 13, void 1, lose 13)
Success Rate: 48.1%
ROI (Return Of Investment): 96.26%
Profit: -7.77
Average Odds: 1.94


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 14/09/09 (LOSE)*

Standard Bet 14/09/09 (LOSE)
KooTeePee - Atlantis (Finland Ykkonen)
Pick: Atlantis +0 (asian handicap)
Odds: 2.54
Stake: 7/10
Result: 1-0
Profit: -7.0


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 14/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 14/09/09 (WIN)
Energie Cottbus - Karlsruher SC (Germany Bundesliga 2)
Pick: Karlsruher SC +0.25 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.98
Stake: 7/10
Result: 2-4
Profit: +6.86


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 15/09/09 (VOID)*

Standard Bet 15/09/09 (VOID)
Besiktas - Manchester United (UEFA Champions League)
Pick: Besiktas +1 (asian handicap)
Odds: 2.00
Stake: 8/10
Result: 0-1
Profit: 0


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 15/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 15/09/09 (WIN)
Werder Bremen Am - Kickers Offenbach (Germany 3rd League)
Pick: Kickers Offenbach +0 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.90
Stake: 7/10
Result: 0-1
Profit: +6.30


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Standard Bet 16/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 16/09/09 (WIN)
Sevilla - Unirea Urziceni (UEFA Champions League)
Pick: UNDER 2.75 (total goals)
Odds: 1.94
Stake: 6/10
Result: 2-0
Profit: +5.64


----------



## zohan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 16/09/09 (WIN)*

Exclusive Bet 16/09/09 (WIN)
Dynamo Kyiv - Rubin Kazan (UEFA Champions League)
Pick: OVER 2.50 (total goals)
Odds: 2.15
Stake: 9/10
Result: 3-1
Profit: +10.35


----------



## zohan (Sep 18, 2009)

*Standard Bet 17/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 17/09/09 (WIN)
Hertha Berlin - Ventspils (UEFA Europa League)
Pick: UNDER 3.00 (total goals)
Odds: 2.02
Stake: 7/10
Result: 1-1
Profit: +7.14


----------



## zohan (Sep 18, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 18/09/09 Released!*

GOOD NEWS!

I would like to inform you that next Exclusive Bet will be released tonight!

Exclusive Bet records (updated on 17/09):
16/08 Naftan Novopolock - MTZ Ripo Minsk  Pick: Home Win 1.85 2-1 *WIN* +8.50
20/08 Atvidabergs - Landskrona  Pick: OVER 2.50 1.82 4-2 *WIN* +7.38
22/08 Freiburg - Bayer Leverkusen  Pick: OVER 2.50 1.78 0-5 *WIN *+7.02
27/08 Heerenveen - PAOK  Pick: PAOK +0.5 1.85 0-0 *WIN* +7.65
29/08 Bolton Wanderers - Liverpool  Pick: OVER 2.50 1.95 2-3 *WIN* +8.55
05/09 Switzerland - Greece  Pick: Switzerland -0.25 1.90 2-0 *WIN* +8.10
09/09 Moldova - Greece  Pick: UNDER 2.50 1.86 1-1 *WIN* +7.74
12/09 Livorno - AC Milan  Pick: Away Win 1.80 0-0 *LOSE* -9.00
16/09 Dynamo Kyiv - Rubin Kazan  Pick: OVER 2.50 2.15 3-1 *WIN* +10.35

Total Profit: +56.29

The price is US$40. I expect the payment to reach me before 12.00 GMT (14.00 CET).

For more information, please visit *www.zohansportbet.blogspot.com*


----------



## zohan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Exclusive Bet 18/09/09 (WIN)*

Exclusive Bet 18/09/09 (WIN)
Greece - Turkey (FIBA Eurobasket 2009)
Pick: Greece (Money Line)
Odds: 1.77 (Pinnacle Sports)
Stake: 9/10
Result: 76-74 (AOT)
Profit: +6.93


----------



## zohan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Standard Bet 19/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 19/09/09 (WIN)
Holstein Kiel - FC Heidenheim (Germany 3rd League)
Pick: Holstein Kiel -0.5 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.95 (Pinnacle Sports)
Stake: 8/10
Result: 1-0
Profit: +7.6


----------



## zohan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Standard Bet 19/09/09 (WIN)*

Standard Bet 19/09/09 (WIN)
Sassuolo - Mantova (Italy Serie B)
Pick: Mantova +0.5 (asian handicap)
Odds: 1.87 (Pinnacle Sports)
Stake: 7/10
Result: 1-1
Profit: +6.09


----------



## zohan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Standard Bet 21/09 - 27/09*

Hello,

I just want to inform you that my Standard Bet has earned *32.63 units* in last seven days.

Imagine how much you can win with just *US$50*!! I believe in the next seven days we'll have another good profit at the end.

So, what are you waiting for, my friends? If you are interested, please send your payment to *benzgate@gmail.com* (via Moneybookers) before 14.00 GMT (16.00 CET). Your subscription starts on 21/09 until 27/09.

Please visit *www.zohansporbet.blogspot.com* for more information, stats, and picks records.


----------



## zohan (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for mistyping my blog. It should be *www.zohansportbet.blogspot.com*


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 27, 2009)

well i ll have a look at your blog before i  move ahead with betting, i ll do that and get in touch with ya. :geek:


----------

